# Dinner For Tonight (Smoked Pork)



## certified106 (Mar 17, 2012)

Got this thing coated with mustard and the rub on last night threw it in the fridge and hit it with another layer of rub on right before I fired the smoker up at 5am and threw this 9.5 lb pork butt on at 6. It's gonna be a long time til 6 tonight!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 17, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Got this thing coated with mustard and the rub on last night threw it in the fridge and hit it with another layer of rub on right before I fired the smoker up at 5am and threw this 9.5 lb pork butt on at 6. It's gonna be a long time til 6 tonight!
> 
> [


Looks like it will be very good.

swampy


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

What time should we be there this evening (for a good seat at the table)?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 17, 2012)

aw...your pork puts my mac n cheese to shame cert......
Your wife must be one happy camper with all the good stuff you make...


----------



## certified106 (Mar 17, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> aw...your pork puts my mac n cheese to shame cert......
> Your wife must be one happy camper with all the good stuff you make...


 
Yup she sure is LUCKY to have me at least that is what I keep telling her........:D


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, that looks good 106. What are you having with it?


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2012)

There's no way you guys would see me waking up at 5AM to cook food!.  I had to get up at 7 today to head into work and even that wasn't fun... I usually work 3PM-11PM.


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 17, 2012)

All pictures of food should not be allowed here. You guys are showing me up!

Chef Boy Ardee


----------



## certified106 (Mar 17, 2012)

So I pulled it off the grill and here are the pics. It was 202° internal temps and took right at 11 hours to get to temp. I posted a picture of where the thermo probe was at by the butt and I tested it in boiling water after the cook and it is pretty accurate 209 in boiling water. The butt is wrapped in foil/towel and in the cooler for an hour. The sauce is cooking right now and I threw the beans on the Kamado to cook. 















​


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 17, 2012)

I need smellivison.  It looks awesome.  Does the Kamado have a gasket on the lid for a good seal?  Nice job.  I betcha that will pull apart nicely.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2012)

What pictures?



Gary_602z said:


> All pictures of food should not be allowed here. You guys are showing me up!
> 
> Chef Boy Ardee


----------



## HollowHill (Mar 17, 2012)

Certified, my Dad used to do a lot of cooking in the Kamodo.  We LOVED it, best food ever.  Gotta go, salivating all over the keyboard...


----------



## Thistle (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh wow that looks amazing


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

Gotta take some pics of butts and chickens coming out of the redneck smoker sometime. Heated the house for 21 years so I can't tell ya what the smoker cost. But 14 hours and the butts are melt in your mouth. Four butts and six chickens in aluminum broiler pans in the drawers are heaven on a plate later.


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2012)

Hopefully not all at once! Do you freeze them afterward?


----------



## basod (Mar 18, 2012)

Certified,
You got the cooler post cooking thing down.
 A friend  taught me that 10yrs ago, he cooked on a big smoker.  He said ribs, 3-4hrs on smoker remove and throw straight into a cooler, the residual heat will cook them through and fall off the bone moist.

A side note, I've been sifting my coals from my ash can and using it on my repurposed gas grill converted to carcoal grill, they seem to burn much cooler than regular charcoal keeping consistent 200-225F temps for ~6hrs.  Slow cooked some chicken legs ~2hrs last night and they were tender and tasty good with the help from a few hickory limbs laying near by.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 63377
> 
> Gotta take some pics of butts and chickens coming out of the redneck smoker sometime. Heated the house for 21 years so I can't tell ya what the smoker cost. But 14 hours and the butts are melt in your mouth. Four butts and six chickens in aluminum broiler pans in the drawers are heaven on a plate later.


BB that kicks A$$!!  that would fit right in here at the house, beside my maple stove!  Yer brewin up another idea in my brain, the wife is NOT GONNA LIKE IT EITHER!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

begreen said:


> Hopefully not all at once! Do you freeze them afterward?


 
Yeah. I only fire it up twice a year. Spring for the Summer's stuff and Fall for the Winter larder.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> BB that kicks A$$!! that would fit right in here at the house, beside my maple stove! Yer brewin up another idea in my brain, the wife is NOT GONNA LIKE IT EITHER!!


 
I am gonna have to move the 650 pound beast. Originally it was hidden behind the wood stacks. Now that I built the wood shed it is sitting out in open view.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I am gonna have to move the 650 pound beast. Originally it was hidden behind the wood stacks. Now that I built the wood shed it is sitting out in open view.


Ah, let it there. I like it as it sits! I can almost smell that food when you first open that door up after a 10 hr cook!  Finally, a legitimately good use for the ol' smoke dragon!


----------



## certified106 (Mar 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 63377
> 
> Gotta take some pics of butts and chickens coming out of the redneck smoker sometime. Heated the house for 21 years so I can't tell ya what the smoker cost. But 14 hours and the butts are melt in your mouth. Four butts and six chickens in aluminum broiler pans in the drawers are heaven on a plate later.


 
That is pretty cool! you will have to post some pics of that thing fired up and the finished product!


----------



## certified106 (Mar 18, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I need smellivison. It looks awesome. Does the Kamado have a gasket on the lid for a good seal? Nice job. I betcha that will pull apart nicely.


 

.It was AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





! It was so tender and juicy that it just about fell apart when you poked it with a fork. The bark on the outside was thick and you could see a nice smoke ring! My wife said she doesn't care to get pulled pork at a restaurant and my sister and her husband decided they think we should cook this for every holiday meal from now on....... Here is the only shot I have of it right as it was getting pulled. Next time I will do more so I can freeze some for later use in dishes.


----------



## Lighting Up (Mar 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 63377
> 
> Gotta take some pics of butts and chickens coming out of the redneck smoker sometime. Heated the house for 21 years so I can't tell ya what the smoker cost. But 14 hours and the butts are melt in your mouth. Four butts and six chickens in aluminum broiler pans in the drawers are heaven on a plate later.


 

Humm...is that a file box on top of a stove...?


----------

